# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر >  >  ـــــ*****أرض المرُجان******ــــــ

## تهاني

في كل يوم تتوسع افاق الثواني لتصبح في ليلها ونهارها عِقداً من شامل الدماراتاوراقا تتلاشى في كل خطوة من عقارب الموت ، تنتهي في اكوام من المهملاتفي منام اصبحت التلال  فيه حجارة حارة من جمر النار قد اخترقت الواقع من بطشها لهذه الاحداثارض من واقع مسلوب من جميع الاتجاهات مُهاناً بكل الفصول مغتربا وقت الغروب وتائهاً وقت الشروقفي كل دعسة من خطواته تحفر له ظلاًَ من الألآم  وتترك اثرا في نفوس بشر الحياهفي إسمها شردت الشعراء وتجمدت الابدان ،فتعجب الاعمى من هذه المرآه والاطرش خنقته طنينالانكسارات*ف**َ*دتها دماء قد سالت من اعمق الشرايين لكن هذا لن يؤذينا يوما لانه في وقت ستكون هي فدائنا*ل*سانها سيطر على جميع كتبنا واحتل قسمها في مخزن داخل قلوب كل العرب*سِ*مومَها تفرزها وقت غضبها ضد  صهيون ملعون ،لكن اكتر ضد عربها المتصبب جهلا*ط*يُّبها  هامَ مسرعاً بقائد من عسل صافي  لكل طفل بريئ لتسكبة  بعض القوة والصمود للامام*ي*مامة تصفها  العالم، تحمل سلاما  بكل جمالها  لكن لا احد يقدر ان يعيد ذلك السلام او هيهات*ن*ورها كاد يسطع في اسمها كبريق الشمس وقت بزوغ الفجرتأملنا من فرسانها ان تجيد ركوب الخيل متجهة نحو اعدائها لكن اتضح انهم هم الاعداءاستبشرنا  بأسلحتهم المصنوعة من الحجارة لكن كانو يخطئون في كل مرةمتى سترجعين وتنامين في استقلال  لترحب لك كل ضيوف الجيرانمتى سنزينك بابطالك الذين صعدو شهداء وشجعانك الذين  حاربو بافتخار  وبسمات اطفالك ترتسم  في جميع اللحظاتمتى يا ارض المرجان ؟

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاشك ان الزمان يعدو بنا ونحاول ان نلحق
ركب الانبياء..في سرج الانانيه وتميز الكبر
هناك يتعتع اللغة غير الاصيل ويتبدى الغروب في ثوب شروق جميل.حاكته يد ا أ جنبيه 
قد يحمل السحاب غير المطر وتجوع ارض
الاحلام ويذوي زهر الزيتون ..ولاكن تتسع
الدنيا بقول صريح
 نهنهي عن جراحك لهب اليأس وانفخي في 
جمرة الامل تكوي بها .يافوخا اجنبي عن الرفعه
  صوت بلال على البيت يدوي لن يخمد
 وسيف علي في راس مرحب قائم على عمد
وساعده لازال تعبر الجيوش الفاتحه عليه
 تهاني وفقة لكل خير وابعد الله عنكي 
           جميع الشرور
 خادمكم بوكوثر

----------


## اسير الهوى

فلسطين

جرح طال به الزمان

وماحان لفرجه دم

وما آن

جرح حولته الاقدار الى حطام

عنوانه حجارة صغيرة بيد طفل تائه الفكر

يرميها بحرارة دموع وهو يصرخ اما آن للحق ان يبان..

********

خية تهاني..

كلمات جريحة تصرخ بغصة لتصل الى فكر القارء..

اهنئك على ما جادت به اناملك.. ابداع مميز..

ارحب بك بيننا اخت عزيزة..

اخوك ياسر

----------

